# HailStrike - Interactive Hail Storm Tracking



## Hail007

****Update 1/16/2012: HailStrike is now available on the PC! visit www.hailstrike.com for more info.

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know about the new iPhone app called HailStrike. It is a free download in the app store that is fully functional, but requires a subscription for recent data. It allows the user to check hail activity in every county in the US and it is as recent as 15 minutes all the way back to 15 years.

What sets it apart from other hail reporting businesses is that HailStrike displays the path of the storm with hail diameter sizes on it. But the best part is that you have UNLIMITED searches across the US for 15 years. Don't settle for buying a map of a SINGLE storm when you can track hail activity anytime you want. Pricing for a month of unlimited searches is still less than the cost of typical charges for a single map!

Currently, HailStrike is available on the: iPhone, iPad and iTouch.

Check out the website here www.hailstrike.com and you can also see it in the Apple App Store! Check it out and get tracking!


----------



## Veronica

Got to see your product first hand yesterday and was very impressed. It was great to be able to see exactly how the path of a storm moved across an area and how this related to the map. Very useful tool to know where damage can be expected to be found. Never mind roofers anyone who deals with hail damage could use this product. Check it out if what I say.


----------



## Hail007

I am glad you see the value in the app! We're trying to spread the word since it can help find the areas quickly, which means better productivity and ultimately more money in your pocket! I agree, roofers are the main focus of our development interests, but we see other uses for HailStrike too! Thanks for the feedback and keep on trackin'!


----------



## DAKennedy

*Are hail reports good for more than business prospecting?*

I'm familiar with using hail reports to determine where to prospect for business. And, in my competitive market, speed to customers can make a difference. 

Are any of you using the hail reports for other purposes? Do your insurance claims folks need/want information from them? I'm trying to figure the full justification before I subscribe. 

Thanks as always. :thumbup:


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

Just saw this post... Going to check it out too!!!!http://www.expertstormrepair.com


----------



## skipper1946

Hail007 said:


> I am glad you see the value in the app! We're trying to spread the word since it can help find the areas quickly, which means better productivity and ultimately more money in your pocket! I agree, roofers are the main focus of our development interests, but we see other uses for HailStrike too! Thanks for the feedback and keep on trackin'!



How soon for android?

Skip


----------



## C and K Roofing

We've seen the hailstrike and been pretty impressed.


----------



## chb70

I put the Free App on my phone will test when we have another storm in my area.



Chicago Roofing


----------



## 50StatesRoofing

I Love it 50 States Roofing & Construction will be getting this product i need for pc tho....


----------



## Hail007

*HailStrike 2.0 just in time for 2012*

Just a quick update guys!
We have an online solution for you now using the power of HailStrike.
We have many new features and tools and a very easy pricing structure.
We hope you can use us this year as it looks to be an active one for hail!


----------



## Roofmeister

I'll check it out. Not that I'll use it a lot.. But it just sounds cool


----------



## Hail007

Our subscription are month-to-month so you don't have a long term contract, however, we do have discounts (20%) for annual pre-purchases. Feel free to try us out for a month!


----------



## Mark G

Very Interesting... Storm Damage repair can be a crazy business... Looks like it should help get our reps where they need to be!! Thanks!

Mark

Minneapolis Roofer


----------



## fred

Any Reviews on this software? I know I use Livehail or something like that. Seems good for Indiana Storm

http://carmelroofingcontractor.com


----------



## Hail007

Hey guys, if anyone is going to be coming to Dallas after the storms yesterday, we have detailed maps showing the areas hardest hit. 18 tornado reports, and TONS of hail! All this activity, and we are still early in the storm year. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help you out!


----------



## BrandRoof

What's different from what you provide for $197 a month and what the free hail websites offer?


----------



## Hail007

Hello, HailStrike has a comprehensive package of Daily, Historical, Customizable Alerts, and we also have Instant Paths that show the size and direction of the storm. If you want a good idea of how HailStrike works, visit our website or call (214) 329-0712 to schedule a LIVE demo and we will walk you through the complete program. You can also watch our Overview Video and see what we do...it is accessible via our home page.


----------

